# Fish Is Dieing Please Help



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

My Molly won't leave the tank's bottem. I think he has a type of swim bladder disease. When he does leave the bottem(rarly) he swims very aquardly and returns to the bottem. He is leaning on plants and decor so he won't fall over, if he doesn't he rolls over on his side. His gills pulsing rapedly is the only way to tell he's still alive. he also wouldn't eat. Is there anything i can do for him?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i put him in a net so he can breath through the mesh


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he's dead now . He was my last tropical fish and now all i have is goldfish. I would like to have some reason on his death if you can think of 1


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Swimbladder disease can be caused by bad water quality. There is also the possibility that a wound he had got infected. Did you keep him in the same tank as your goldfish? They generally like different temps. There are definetely other possibilities as to why he got it, but those are all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he had his own 10 gallon after his gourami tankmate had died while i was sleeping. The gourami remained in the tank a few hours while i was sleeping and could have caused a stress problem that might relate to the disease. Also i tried to feed my molly a new food which was larger then his normal food, could this have done anything?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't really think the food would've played a part in it. The gourami corpse is probably your best bet.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your mollie fishboy.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Mollies are goofy like that... I notice we have several that do that a day at work... and are dead by evening


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I too notice problems with that in most livebearers at petsmart. I think its bad genes myself. They reproduce so quickly in captivity, and have no natural preditors, so you get the ones that would do bad more often than in the wild.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

This was my theory with the food: The pellet food i fed him was larger then normal kind he got. I think this large food might have clogged his intestial track because he stoped pooping. The clogged intestine could in theory have put to much presure on the swim bladder and caused the swim bladder to stop functioning properly which led to his death.
But all of your ideas with the gourami corpse seem more understandable


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, you didn't say the new food was a pellet.
In that case, your theory just might be right.

Still, I'd look for the other usual suspects like disease. You said the fish was breathing rapidly, right?

How are the other fish doing?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

TheOldSalt:he was breathing rapidly and there are no other tropical fish  they've all died manly due to my killer gourami. The tank has been drained and packed and will be reatablished in the fall. I do have 2 goldfish in a 10 gallon which are only there till i build my pond.I'm already thinking of what new tropicals to stock in the fall, this time at least i have alittle backround knowledge as this was my 1st year of fish keeping.


----------

